# Gozenbaby



## Deleted User (Mar 7, 2015)

is gozenbaby.com safe and real or some fake crap thanks!


----------



## bedbug1226 (Mar 8, 2015)

It looks oddly like http://www.dx.com/ which used to sell stuff like that.


----------



## omgcat (Mar 8, 2015)

i got my qq3ds from gozen. and my sky3ds from modchipcentral


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

is gozen good how did it ship was it fast as expected and trustworthy? im ordering it now!!!!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Mar 9, 2015)

bedbug1226 said:


> It looks oddly like http://www.dx.com/ which used to sell stuff like that.


Yeah, it's gotta be the same owners. But on the front page Focalprice is mentioned, which IIRC is a competitor to DX that was started by previous DX staff after they had some disagreements causing some of the staff to leave. But that was long before DX got the new layout, so I'm thinking maybe some of the Focalprice and DX staff got back together and started this new site. It's all speculation and I might be completely wrong but I guess they are legit at least.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

i just want a really firm answer but they probably are legit because its from shop temp


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

any1


----------



## 2Hack (Mar 9, 2015)

It's legit bro. Stop being so paranoid.


----------



## flarn2006 (Mar 9, 2015)

I personally ordered from that site and can guarantee you it's legitimate.


----------



## Madao64 (Mar 9, 2015)

Jaredthemann7 said:


> is gozenbaby.com safe and real or some fake crap thanks!


It's legit, but...... the dudes behind the website will not respond to emails, and you'll have to wait about a week or 2 b4 the given tracking code works. Yeah, I DID get my GW about 15 days after I ordered it.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 9, 2015)

...


----------

